# converting water weights to weighted keel



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

I've never heard anything on this before, but i just got six more old bluebill waterweight decoys for free, ( a local hunter that only hunted puddlers ). I was thinking of getting little square pieces of plastic supergluing them on the opening for the waterweight and them putting some kind of selant on where i glued them on. I've got them on a gangline. Do you think this will work ?


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

I've done this before, i just melted one of the open ends together, then filled the keel with some sand, then melted the other end together. After that i drilled a hole to tie the line on. It seems to work, i did it about 2 years ago and they didnt leak or anything, not to mention it saves some money! :beer:


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

How did you melt the ends together ? Is it hard to do ?


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

I just took a torch to it then used pliers to pinch the sides together. It sounds crude but it worked. Its a little tricky the first few times you do it, but after that its a piece of cake.


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

Thanks for the help. I hope i don't end up doing anything dumb like torching the whol keel off.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

HAHA, the first decoy i tried i put a hole in the bottom from the torch , I learned to be more careful after that. :eyeroll:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

you could probably use a heat gun also, that should get the plastic hot enough to melt. then you could seal the end with a sodering iron.


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

I'll treat the torch like my girlfriend, being very carful with it , but never knowing when it's mood will change and snap your neck.  I'll post back how they turn out. Also i tried some automoblie putty on then with sand inside, i threw on in the bathtub on it's back and it worked. But i think i'll melt the rest seems to have worked with quackwacker.


----------



## Quack Addict (Oct 12, 2003)

I filled one end with a good quality silicone caulk and let the caulk set up. Then filled the keels with sand and filled the opposite end with caulk works great and it has been 5 years now. And the caulk has no negative ecological effect once it has set up. Good luck.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

I cut wood plugs to fit and used silicone to seal them in after filling the keels with sand.


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

I took my water keel diver spread and ran a lead strap type decoy anchor thru the keel. Just remember to pinch 'em on in opposite directions front and back so they counter balance. Works good up here on L. Superior. can't think of rougher water.


----------

